# Decided



## Pace53 (Sep 15, 2015)

Good day, well after looking at all the major/ minor bike brands, and being at a lot of shops, on line etc. I will be going with the Avant, M20 seems like a lot of bike with a good group. The web sites, plus calling main importer were all positive experiences. I should write a blog book, paper on getting back into serious road riding. The main topic being how some shops note: some acted like they did not want to answer any basic questions at all. Much less sell me a bike. Once I gave up chasing the Italian brands, and found Orbea, it is all good😃 Best to you, and yours. Pace53:


----------

